# Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon als Teil von Never Settle Reloded



## GotPainInTheAss (1. Mai 2013)

Wie AMD heute per Newsletter bekanntgab, wird Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon ein Teil von Never Settle Reloaded werden.
Das wahrscheinlich beste daran: Leute, die ihren Code bereits eingelöst haben, erhalten es ebenfalls!
In dem Newsletter wird angegeben, dass die Keys in der ersten Mai Woche versendet werden, beginnend mit dem Release.

Meine Meinung:
AMD lässt einfach keine Gelegenheit aus, um ihre Kunden zufrieden zu machen. Aber dies nicht nur bei Neukunden, sondern auch bei Bestandskunden. Eine wirklich tolle Sache!


Ps: Feedback ist erwünscht, dies ist meine erste User-News


----------



## Jan565 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich hab meinen Key schon erhalten, kann ihn aber irgendwie nicht nutzen. Mehr oder weniger ist mir das auch egal, denn so eine Mod von einem Spiel muss nicht sein.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (1. Mai 2013)

In dem Newsletter wird angegeben, dass die Keys in der ersten Mai Woche versendet werden, beginnend mit dem Release


----------



## Jan565 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich bekam meinen Key gestern bereits zu gesendet. Gebe ich den aber bei uplay ein, wird er nicht angenommen. Oder liegt das einfach nur daran das der Release Termin noch nicht erreicht wurde?


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Mai 2013)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:
			
		

> Das wahrscheinlich beste daran: Leute, die ihren Code bereits eingelöst haben, erhalten es ebenfalls!



Wie meinst du das? Kriegen Leute, die sich vor zwei Monaten oder so eine AMD Karte gekauft haben Blood Dragon jetzt auch?


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (1. Mai 2013)

Daran wirds liegen 

@Cold: Ja, solange du das Never Settle Reloaded besitzt erhältst du Blood Dragon kostenlos


----------



## Yan04 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich hab meinen Key auch bekommen  Hab mit im März ne 7950 geholt!

Ist ne super Sache von AMD das Spiel nachträglich noch in das Paket zu packen !!


----------



## Cpt. Spaulding (1. Mai 2013)

Ich habe meinen Key auch gerade bekommen für Blood Dragon..

Kann ihn aber auch nicht einlösen..

mit der Beschreibung in der Email von AMD komme ich nicht wirklich weiter!
der Code wird irgendwie nicht angenommen.

Ich gebe ihn in dem Feld im Warenkorb unter dem Bildchen ein wo dann steht "Promo Code"

aber das funktioniert irgendwie nicht


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (1. Mai 2013)

Lies doch bitte was ich geschrieben habe, das Spiel ist noch garnicht released und wird erst am Release freigeschaltet.
Aber danke für das Feedback zur News an sich


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Mai 2013)

Ich hab den Key noch nicht gekriegt, aber wahrscheinlich, weil ich mit die Graka letztes Jahr mit dem ersten Never-Settle-Bundle geholt hab


----------



## Yan04 (1. Mai 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ich hab den Key noch nicht gekriegt, aber wahrscheinlich, weil ich mit die Graka letztes Jahr mit dem ersten Never-Settle-Bundle geholt hab


 
Dann wirst du leider keinen bekommen, weil Blood Dragon nur im Never Settle Reloaded Paket ist!


----------



## doodlez (1. Mai 2013)

mist hab auch kein reloaded paket sonst hät ichs gegen bioshock getauscht


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Mai 2013)

Also meiner ist noch nicht da, hmpf.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Mai 2013)

Yan04 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wirst du leider keinen bekommen, weil Blood Dragon nur im Never Settle Reloaded Paket ist!



Ist auch egal, hab's schon vor ner Woche bei Steam vorbestellt


----------



## blautemple (1. Mai 2013)

Meiner ist auch noch nicht da


----------



## rocco1986 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich weis ja nicht warum, aber als ich mir Ende Dezember eine 7850 geholt habe war Farcry3 mit in dieser Aktion. Im Januar dann die Mail mit den Codes für Bioshock und Tomb Raider. Und Nun noch Farcry BD! Also für 170€ Grafikkarte geholt und Spiele im wert von 150€ zusätzlich erhalten! Kann nicht klagen


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Mai 2013)

rocco1986 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis ja nicht warum, aber als ich mir Ende Dezember eine 7850 geholt habe war Farcry3 mit in dieser Aktion. Im Januar dann die Mail mit den Codes für Bioshock und Tomb Raider. Und Nun noch Farcry BD! Also für 170 Grafikkarte geholt und Spiele im wert von 150 zusätzlich erhalten! Kann nicht klagen



Echt? Ich hab meine auch im Dezember bestellt, aber keine Codes für C3 und Bioshock gekriegt


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Mai 2013)

Da du dir ja Feedback wünschst, würde Ich vorschlagen, dass du einen Link zur Newsquelle angibst. 

@Topic: Ich hab das Spiel zwar über Steam vorbestellt, muss aber immer noch warten bis heut abend um 7  Keine ahnung, was die Sch**ße soll, dass Steam das Spiel erst heut abend freischält. 
Aber was solls^^ Dann zock Ich es halt erst morgen, heut Abend ist ja CL angesagt!


----------



## rocco1986 (1. Mai 2013)

Habe mich auch gewundert da ich ja noch in der alten Never Seller Aktion meine Karte geholt habe wo man nur FC3 Bekommt. Aber egal, mir ist es Recht


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Mai 2013)

rocco1986 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich auch gewundert da ich ja noch in der alten Never Seller Aktion meine Karte geholt habe wo man nur FC3 Bekommt. Aber egal, mir ist es Recht



Wo hast du die Karte denn bestellt? Bei HWV?


----------



## kühlprofi (1. Mai 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Karte denn bestellt? Bei HWV?



vielleicht kriegst du den ja auch noch, musst halt Leeeeseeeen.  



> *In dem Newsletter wird angegeben, dass die Keys in der ersten Mai Woche versendet werden, beginnend mit dem Release.*


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Mai 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht kriegst du den ja auch noch, musst halt Leeeeseeeen.



Bei HWV musste ich aber auch per Email die Codes fürs Erste Never-Settle anfordern 

Vllt. sollte ich die nochmal anschreiben....


----------



## kühlprofi (1. Mai 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Bei HWV musste ich aber auch per Email die Codes fürs Erste Never-Settle anfordern
> 
> Vllt. sollte ich die nochmal anschreiben....



Aso, ja dann würde ich die mal anscrheiben, wenn du das Spiel / Mod willst ...
Kann aber auch gut sein, dass die Codes gestaffelt versand werden. Sind bestimmt nicht nur 15 Codes.. im Spam-Ordner hast du ja bestimmt geguckt?


----------



## rocco1986 (1. Mai 2013)

Also habe die Karte direkt im Geschäft gekauft. Dort haben die meine Daten aufgenommen zwecks Jugendschutz, und 2 Tage Später kam der Code um sich bei AMD anzumelden. Ein Code in der Graka verpackung wie bei so vielen war nicht drin.


----------



## cryzen (1. Mai 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich bekam meinen Key gestern bereits zu gesendet. Gebe ich den aber bei uplay ein, wird er nicht angenommen. Oder liegt das einfach nur daran das der Release Termin noch nicht erreicht wurde?


  musste bei steam probieren


----------



## harl.e.kin (1. Mai 2013)

Noch kein Key da. Hmmmf.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (1. Mai 2013)

Geht der Key bei euch schon?
Ich hab meinen, aber der Preis bleibt bei Uplay bei 15€, es steht jedoch noch "vorbestellen" dort


----------



## rocco1986 (1. Mai 2013)

Meiner geht auch noch nicht,...


----------



## cryzen (1. Mai 2013)

habe es jetzt ne weile gespielt und macht echt mega fun das game wirklich gelungen


----------



## Sonny330i (1. Mai 2013)

doodlez schrieb:


> mist hab auch kein reloaded paket sonst hät ichs gegen bioshock getauscht



Ich könnte dir ACIII zum tausch gegen das Bioshock anbieten


----------



## Yan04 (1. Mai 2013)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir ACIII zum tausch gegen das Bioshock anbieten



Ich würde dir auch blood dragoon für Bioshock geben (habs noch nicht eingelöst)


----------



## Jan565 (2. Mai 2013)

cryzen schrieb:


> musste bei steam probieren


 
Bringt auch nichts. Bei mir Funktioniert der Code einfach nicht. 

Oder liegt es daran, dass ich FC3 schon regestriert habe? Release ist heute von dem Spiel.


----------



## Yan04 (2. Mai 2013)

Ich kann meinen auch nicht aktivieren 
Ich klick auf den Link, kopier den Key aber der Preis bleibt gleich!


----------



## Jan565 (2. Mai 2013)

Genau das habe ich auch. Mal sehen, vielleicht ändert sich das die Tage, wenn nicht, ist halt so. Kann ich auch mit leben.


----------



## dainless (2. Mai 2013)

Bei mir passiert auch nichts, die Shop-Seite läd einmal neu und das wars :/

Hat hier denn schon einer den AMD-Code einlösen können und mag und mitteilen, wie er vorgegangen ist?


----------



## painleZ (2. Mai 2013)

find ich super


----------



## Ultramarinrot (2. Mai 2013)

Bekommen nur die Reloaded Kunden nen Key oder auch die normalen Never Settle Kunden?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2013)

dainless schrieb:


> Bei mir passiert auch nichts, die Shop-Seite läd einmal neu und das wars :/
> 
> Hat hier denn schon einer den AMD-Code einlösen können und mag und mitteilen, wie er vorgegangen ist?


 
Jetzt werden die Keys akzeptiert und der Preis sinkt auf 0,00 €uro. Wegen des hiesigen Jugendschutzes darf die Transaktion aber erst ab 23 Uhr abgeschlossen und das Spiel heruntergeladen werden.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## dainless (2. Mai 2013)

Ok, danke für den Hinweis, hat jetzt auch geklappt 

Wundert mich nur, dass ich das laut der Meldung zwischen 22.00 und 6.00 kaufen kann, das das Standalone-AddOn ja USK 16 ist - bei USK 18 Titel ist man diese Gängelung ja gewöhnt... :/


----------



## hendrosch (2. Mai 2013)

dainless schrieb:


> Ok, danke für den Hinweis, hat jetzt auch geklappt
> 
> Wundert mich nur, dass ich das laut der Meldung zwischen 22.00 und 6.00 kaufen kann, das das Standalone-AddOn ja USK 16 ist - bei USK 18 Titel ist man diese Gängelung ja gewöhnt... :/



Das macht ja auch die eine Stunde unterschied aus USK 18 erst ab 23 Uhr


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Mai 2013)

ich habe meinen key auch schon erhalten. interessanterweise steht in der mail auch nochmal jeweis einkey für bioshock infinite und tomb raider. wenn ich die alte mail noch hätte, könnte ich auch sagen, ob es sich um einen neuen oder den bereits von mir verwendeten key handelt.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Mai 2013)

Ist natürlich der Gleiche, die sind ja nicht doof.


----------



## IssaP (2. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute, ich habe auch heute eine E-Mail bekommen von AMD und da steht, dass der Code von Blood Dragon unten in der E-Mail steht, aber da steht der garnicht sondern einfach nochmal meine 2 Codes für Bioshock und Crysis?! 
Muss man irgendwo noch einem Link folgen oder ist da etwas schiefgelaufen?


----------



## -angeldust- (2. Mai 2013)

IssaP schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe auch heute eine E-Mail bekommen von AMD und da steht, dass der Code von Blood Dragon unten in der E-Mail steht, aber da steht der garnicht sondern einfach nochmal meine 2 Codes für Bioshock und Crysis?!
> Muss man irgendwo noch einem Link folgen oder ist da etwas schiefgelaufen?


 steht der code nicht da drhnter?

ansonsten ubi anschreiben, dann bekommst du ne neue email. 
und keine panik. du bist nicht alleine. noch kann das keiner daddeln.

ach was haette ich mich ueber nen multiplayer gefreut.


----------



## blautemple (2. Mai 2013)

Ich habe immer noch keine Mail bekommen


----------



## Moorhuhnfreak (2. Mai 2013)

IssaP schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe auch heute eine E-Mail bekommen von AMD und da steht, dass der Code von Blood Dragon unten in der E-Mail steht, aber da steht der garnicht sondern einfach nochmal meine 2 Codes für Bioshock und Crysis?!
> Muss man irgendwo noch einem Link folgen oder ist da etwas schiefgelaufen?



Sicher das es die richtige Mail ist? Ich hab nämlich zwei Mails von AMD bekommen. In der ersten Stand, dass demnächst die Keys verschickt werden, in der anderen war der Key dann dabei. Die Mails sehen an sich aber identisch aus. Der Unterschied ist, dass bei der zweiten Mail unter den anderen Keys noch der Blood Dragon Key steht. Es lohnt sich übrigens auch in den Spamordner zu schauen, GMX hat bei mir beide ausgefiltert.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (2. Mai 2013)

Fünf Seiten und nicht ein Hauch des Erwünschten Feedbacks zu meiner ersten User-News, enttäuschend


----------



## phoenix-2305 (2. Mai 2013)

2 Fragen:

1. Kann man das nur zwischen 22:00 Uhr und 6:00 Uhr downloaden, oder muss man es da nur kaufen und kann es dann auch am nächsten Tag runterladen?
2. Muss man da wirklich auch bei einem Preis von 0€ seine persönlichen Daten für die Rechnung angeben(Also Name, Wohnort, usw.)?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Mai 2013)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Fünf Seiten und nicht ein Hauch des Erwünschten Feedbacks zu meiner ersten User-News, enttäuschend


 
Link zu deiner Quelle fehlt immer noch.
Und naja, arg viel Feedback kann man bei fünf Sätzen einfach nicht abgeben
Das Thema gibt halt auch nicht mehr her, also mach dir nichts draus.
Inhaltlich stimmt alles


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (2. Mai 2013)

Ok, danke 
Quelle gibts keine, kann ja schlecht mein Email-Postfach Screenshotten


----------



## dainless (2. Mai 2013)

Ich musste beim Kauf meine Daten eintragen, sonst hat er gemeckert. 

Bins grad am runterladen, mal sehen ob es hält was es verspricht


----------



## Almdudler2604 (2. Mai 2013)

Bin es auch gerade am runterladen 
Das mit den Daten ist echt blöd, aber kannst auch irgendwas eintragen (musst nicht mal Nummern verwenden)
Super nice die Aktion von AMD.

Zur User-News: Da war das was PCGH vor 2 Wochen, oder wann es war, dazu veröffentlicht hat viel besser.
Aber bin trotzdem froh, dass es den Thread gab und ich so wusste wann man das endlich runterladen kann xD


----------



## PF81 (3. Mai 2013)

Lädt dat olle Ubisoft bei euch auch nur mit 50kbyte/s? Kann doch nicht sein. Oder sind das erste Versuche Telekomkunden an ihre neuen Verträge zu gewöhnen? 

Ganze Nacht schon am laden und bisher erst bei 50%. Da lob ich mir Steam...


----------



## rocco1986 (3. Mai 2013)

Nach knapp 10 min wars geladen. 100er Leitung sei dank


----------



## pagani-s (3. Mai 2013)

hab den key heute bekommen
grafikkarte hab ich februar gekauft
mein key wurde zwar akzeptiert aber ich kann den kaufvorgang erst zwischen 22 und 6 uhr abwickeln 

Aufgrund des Jugendschutzgesetzes sind einige Titel nur zwischen 22:00 Uhr und 6:00 Uhr erhältlich. In der Zeit zwischen 6:00 Uhr und 22:00 Uhr können Sie das Produkt nicht erwerben. Sie können es aber in Ihren Einkaufswagen legen und später kaufen.


----------



## Jan565 (4. Mai 2013)

Mein Key hat endlich funktioniert! Bin mal gespannt was noch so kommt durch die ganzen Bundles. 

Wundert mich aber schon, dass ich den Key überhaupt bekam. habe jetzt damit das 6. Spiel zu meiner 7870 dazu bekommen. Der Kauf hat sich mehr als gelohnt!


----------



## dainless (4. Mai 2013)

6 Spiele? :O
Wann hast du gekauft? Ich hab nur 3  ^^


----------



## Jan565 (4. Mai 2013)

Am 2. Februar habe ich die gekauft. Da habe ich dann das alte Never Settle Bundle bekommen mit Far Cry 3, Hitman und Sleeping Dogs. Dann wusste ich aber das 2 Tage später das neue raus kommt mit Bioshock und Tomb Raider und halt noch mal versucht das Bundle auch zu bekommen, also Rechnungsnummer hin geschickt etc. und am Ende bekam ich auch dafür die Key´s zugeschickt. Und jetzt mit Blood Dragen machen es 6 Spiele.


----------



## dainless (4. Mai 2013)

Verdammt, ich hab 2 Wochen später erst gekauft :/ 
Aber auch die 3 Spiele sind mega, keines der Bonusspiele war eine Enttäuschung. 

Blood Dragon ist ganz witzig, aber vom Spielspaß her kommt es mMn. nicht an Far Cry 3 ran.


----------



## pagani-s (11. Mai 2013)

moin ich hab das spiel mit dem key nun auch für 0€ gekauft aber ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das nun bei u-play downloaden kann
hat da jemand mal nen tip für mich?


----------



## -angeldust- (13. Mai 2013)

pagani-s schrieb:


> moin ich hab das spiel mit dem key nun auch für 0€ gekauft aber ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das nun bei u-play downloaden kann
> hat da jemand mal nen tip für mich?


1. Uplay downloaden.
2. Shop anklicken
3. Blood Dragon in den Warenkorb legen
4. Promotion Code eingeben ( und Du musst dann nix mehr bezahlen im Warenkorb)
5. Spiel saugen fertig


----------



## pagani-s (13. Mai 2013)

danke habs gestern abend hinbekommen


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Mai 2013)

löschen.


----------

